# computer monitor not getting signal



## theatrain (Nov 17, 2007)

I built my own computer about 6months ago. Over these 6months it has given me 1major issue. Every now and then the monitor gives me a signal error or stays in power saving mode.

In the past I have fixed it by completley cutting off power to the computer, then booting it up

Next time I fixed it by taking apart the computer and putting it back together.

Next time I took it apart again.. Didn't work.. So I pulled the battery from the mobo for a few minutes put it back 

This time nothing worked! Ugh I'm going crazy. Somebody please help. I do not think any of my parts are bad, no ram error beeps. Cpu fan starts spinning, fan on my pci e video card starts.

One thing I did notice tho is there is a small red light on my vid card that lights up. I'm not sure if it is supposed to light up, but I haven't noticed it in the past.


----------



## shortfuse40 (Nov 17, 2007)

Have you tryed another monitor? Sounds like a short in the connecting cord. Disconnect it and put a very small amount of WD40 on the contacts.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Similar problem with Samsung 22" LCD. Every 10-18th boot or so will start off well with boot post shown, then as Windows loads say no signal with alternating digital analog window floating around. I won't embarrass myself here, but eventually found that all I had to do was to turn monitor off, then back on to resolve the loss in signal. DVI connected both ends. Other than this little annoyance, the puter works flawlessly.

This is on an ASUS MOBO with SLI (Twin Vid cards). I did not have the problem when used as a single vid card, so not sure it's related or not, but suspect so. Or it could be the monitor, or MoBo, or OS, or any combination of things.

My point is, I spent a bunch of hours trying to resolve problem, reload drivers, repair windows, screw with vid boards (in/out) to be sure seated, and frankly isn't worth the time messing with it since all I have to do is turn monitor off/on and the problem crops up so infrequently I no longer give a frig why it happens when it happens.


----------

